# Scofield Ice Report 11/24



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

Fished Scofield yesterday on 3.5 inchs. Most of the lake was 1-2 inches with 1-2 inches of slush on top. So if you decide to go out this weekend, be careful. But sounds like Huntington and several other lakes (including UL boat harbors) should have safe ice by Saturday.

So we landed a few big tigers and about 30 small fish. We fished from 11 to 4 and di surprising well considering it was the afternoon and full moon.

Largest tigers went 21, 21.5 and 25.5. The big one took me for a ride and it was a blast pulling him out of a 5 inch hole we opened with an ax. Good way to start the season.
[attachment=9:3d7pwxrp]IMG_0102.1.jpg[/attachment:3d7pwxrp]
[attachment=8:3d7pwxrp]IMG_0106.1.jpg[/attachment:3d7pwxrp]
[attachment=7:3d7pwxrp]IMG_0109.1.jpg[/attachment:3d7pwxrp]
[attachment=6:3d7pwxrp]IMG_0111.1.jpg[/attachment:3d7pwxrp]
[attachment=5:3d7pwxrp]IMG_0112.1.jpg[/attachment:3d7pwxrp]
[attachment=4:3d7pwxrp]IMG_0114.1.jpg[/attachment:3d7pwxrp]
[attachment=3:3d7pwxrp]IMG_0115.1.jpg[/attachment:3d7pwxrp]
[attachment=2:3d7pwxrp]IMG_0117.1.jpg[/attachment:3d7pwxrp]
[attachment=1:3d7pwxrp]IMG_0119.1.jpg[/attachment:3d7pwxrp]
[attachment=0:3d7pwxrp]IMG_0122.1.jpg[/attachment:3d7pwxrp]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice Jacksonman....real nice, good job !!

As thin as that ice is you won't see me around there, maybe in January when it's 18" thick or so.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great time thanks for the report and photos also congrats on making it off the ice that is pretty thin. 8)


----------



## Keystonecop (Nov 5, 2010)

WOW that is one sweet fish!!!!!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Those are some brutes! Pics are always nice! Nice job.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You da man! Hope I have some nice photo's like that to post on Monday!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice beefy tigers.

I really really doubt that the harbors at Utah Lake will be anywhere near ready on Saturday though. On my way to work (right by the lake) on Wednesday morning, I thought it looked frozen while going down the hill into Lindon. It was convincing enough to get me to detour toward the lake for a moment, just to check. 

As I rolled up to the Lindon harbor, I saw that what looked like ice was just very light green (cold looking) water, with no trace of ice. Although the temps have been really low and staying below freezing all day, the chance of 3 inches by tomorrow morning is pretty slim.

Perhaps I'll wander by today to take another look.

Great looking tigers from Scofield anyway.


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

I heard the UL harbors had an inch on Thursday morning. With how cold and calm it was Thursday and today, I would imagine that some of the harbors will have 2.5-3 inches by Saturday. But who knows.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice fish Jacksonman!

I was out at Lincoln beach this afternoon. There was 1.5-2 inches of clear, solid ice. My boy and I punched a couple holes and fished from the dock for about an hour with no luck. There was one brave guy out on the ice.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, I stopped by Lindon Harbor today to check and it was frozen. I walked onto the dock and the ice around it started popping and cracking.

Then I decided to drill a hole and check the thickness: 1.5"

If you want to fish from the docks, it's a go-go. If it gets really cold tonight (like it probably will), it might be safe to walk on, but it's probably not a great idea.

Hopefully that guy who actually went out on the ice made it home today. That's scary.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow I dont think i've seen fish like that during soft water?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Went up there Saturday about 6 inches of ice in the dam arm and about 1/2 the salt lake valley there as well. Broke my daughters new rod in caught about 30 largest was caught by my daughter at 14" most were 6-11 dinks cuts and bows. Glad to report no chubs! Good to be out chilling and drilling again!


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

Great post, Thanks for sharing


----------



## cpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish, but scary ice. At least to me.


----------

